#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  saddle pressure vessel

## maizo

How to determinate the distance between the two saddles of an horizontal pressure vessel?


Regards!See More: saddle pressure vessel

----------


## Ali366

maizo  

Stresses in shell due to saddle loads need to be specified. You can use Zick method or do an FEA. If these stresses are within allowable limits, there is no problem with the saddles. 
Take a look at "Pressure Vessel Design Manual" by D.R. Moss. If you have got the 2003 edition of this book, section 3-10 describes the zick procedure and is quite easy to follow.
To give you an idea about distance between saddles, they should not be farther than 20% of "Tangent to Tangent Lenght" from the nearest tangent line. e.g. if TTL is 10m. then each saddle should not be more than 2m away from the nearest tangent line. There is a interesting chart in above-mentioned section which suggests the maximum distance of saddles from the nearest tangent line for a particular vessel with known thickness, length and radius. (Source of chart is from AWS).
But don't forget that above chart is just a suggestion and after selecting the location of saddles, stress analysis must be performed (zick, FEA or other methods) to evaluate the shell and heads under support loads.

Cheers,

----------


## maizo

thank's a lot!

----------


## tony_black

Yes, Ali366 is correct - however, to describe the issue in a more "practical" sense - please see the attached excerpt paragraph 13.9.1 from "Coulson and Richardson's Vol 6"

In short - you want to start with an analysis where the bending moments across the saddles are equal to the bending moment in the mid-span.  And (from the design of a uniformly, loaded, simply-supported beam) this occurs when the supports are placed 21% of the span in from the ends.  Then, most oftenly, to avoid the need for stiffening rings at the saddle because the shell will want to "ovalize" at the supports (if far removed from stiffening effects) - many designs push the saddle supports farther outwards towards the heads to gain stiffening from them (and avoid extra stiffening all together).

----------


## maizo

thank you for your help tony!i have found more details in pressure vessel design handbook.thank you all!

----------


## FATHI

..The full demonstration and derivation of saddle design and Zick formula is given in :
1/- PD 5500  ( Appendix G)
2-/ French Code CODAP
3/- Pressure Vessel design by Bednar.

Items 1 and 3 could be found in this site...

All is a around beam on two supports, the weight of steel and fluid are both along with the internal pressure are all included , the sshear load at saddle location too

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The distance between the two saddles determines the distance from saddle to vessel tangent line, and the last distance has a great and direct effect in determining the various stresses at saddles and vessel itself. These stresses in vessel on two saddle supports is very important to be analysed by using ZICK analysis. 
Download the following ZICK calculation: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

A reference to that calculations is from manual "Pressure Vessel Handbook" -10th Edition-Megyesy: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cosili

Hy, 
It is very simple to use FEA analyses.
Please take a view into FE/Pipe tools, that was made by Paulin Research Group.
A lot of template it is inside, regarding your job.
All the best,
Cosili

----------


## ardansyahputra

> Hy, 
> It is very simple to use FEA analyses.
> Please take a view into FE/Pipe tools, that was made by Paulin Research Group.
> A lot of template it is inside, regarding your job.
> All the best,
> Cosili



Do you have the software of FEPipe ?
Please.

Thanks

----------


## CarlosBatista

Fellow i have the spreadsheet for this calculation if you need let me know

----------


## maizo

Please send the spreadsheet my email is aladin.mza@gmail.com

----------


## ridestar

can you send the spreadsheet at ridestar_94@hotmail.com
please,
best regards

----------


## Bobypr

Please send me spreadsheet at p_goel11@yahoo.com

See More: saddle pressure vessel

----------


## kishor

please send me @ k_tejankar@rediffmail.com

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

Mr.CarlosBatista
 can u please send me  the spread sheet for calculation?
 my E MAIL ID--- rajamanickams@gmail.com

----------


## maestrolimpio

> Fellow i have the spreadsheet for this calculation if you need let me know



Carlos ...Please send the spreadsheet to my email ..... rnoriega1948@hotmail.com   thank you in advance

----------


## vijayparate

Can you please send spreadsheet to my email address vijayparate@yahoo.com.
Thanks a lot

----------


## CarlosBatista

Fellow please if you need the spreadsheet send e mail to jinbukan@yahoo.com or yengineeringconsulting@yahoo.com, and remember is only tool is not the hand of the god, you always must be need to study each case.

----------


## mail2bharath

Please send the spreadsheet my email is mailforbharath@gmail.com

----------


## vibintsankar

please send me the spread sheet to : live4sankar@gmail.com

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's bro...

----------


## NSHAMSN

> Fellow i have the spreadsheet for this calculation if you need let me know



Please send the spreadsheet ,my email is nshamsn@gmail.com

tanx a lot

----------


## ECH1

Returning to the original question about saddle position on vessels, a vessel designer told me that the distance D/4 between the head tangent line and the center of the saddle is a very good position.
Always speaking of horizontal pressure vessels supported by two saddles.

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> Returning to the original question about saddle position on vessels, a vessel designer told me that the distance D/4 between the head tangent line and the center of the saddle is a very good position.
> Always speaking of horizontal pressure vessels supported by two saddles.



Please download the attached file for "Design of Saddle Supports &  Stresses in Vessel on Two Saddles Using ZICK's Method": **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and notice the serious effect of dimension A (distance between tangent line and saddle support centerline), which has a direct effect in determination of:
- Bending moment & bending stress at saddles
- Bending moment & bending stress at midspan
- Tangential shear stress on shell
- Tangential shear stress on head
.

----------


## ECH1

Carlos, could you send me the spread sheet. Thanks in advance. email: edy270862@yahoo.com.ar

See More: saddle pressure vessel

----------


## KP SAHU

it doed not work with excel 2007, names are changed

----------


## CarlosBatista

Please check medium level of security in your excel configuration, I am excel 2007 and run ok, may be check and change the . by , or , by . in the configuration.

----------


## mkhurram79

> The distance between the two saddles determines the distance from saddle to vessel tangent line, and the last distance has a great and direct effect in determining the various stresses at saddles and vessel itself. These stresses in vessel on two saddle supports is very important to be analysed by using ZICK analysis. 
> Download the following ZICK calculation: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



thanks a lot

----------


## deyprasen

Carlos, could you send me the spread sheet. Thanks in advance. email: prasenjitd@in.dclgroup.com

----------


## deyprasen

Pl. help me with saddle design on multiple supports (3) for pressure vessel????

----------


## roeltarroza

Hi Carlos,
I would like to have the spreadsheet. will appreciate if you could send to me roeltarroza@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## Lycan

Thank

----------


## losmoscas

Carlos, could you send me this spreadsheet too. follow my email: losmoscasbr@yahoo.com.br
Thanks.

----------


## shara-z

can I have the spreadsheet too?  :Smile: 
please send it at shara_dec@yahoo.com.

Many thanks.

----------


## CarlosBatista

Hello I attach the saddle spreadsheet I hope that it is useful

----------


## ayyazveer

Thanks bro

----------


## Mehdir

would you please send the spread sheet to me: m.razzaghi@gmail.com 



ThanksSee More: saddle pressure vessel

----------


## Mehdir

Thanks a lot Carlos;

----------


## roeltarroza

Thanks so much Carlos

----------


## tobbe

please send the spread sheet  to my e-mail :

mih.peng@yahoo.com

tanx a lot

----------


## alexanderchacin

I am developing a spreadsheet to determine the distance between saddles and I like to include in it, the calculated values ​​of the factors used in the calculation of stresses in the shell, so far, I've gotten almost all but the K8 factor, used in the book Pressure Vessel Handbook, which is the same K7 factor in book Pressure Vessel Design Manual.

This factor is considered in both books mentioned, but is not used by Zick in its method of calculation of stresses, because he is considering that the compression stresses are not important

I would like to consider the factor mentioned it in my spreadsheet and would like me to show me the equation with which I can calculate it or help me to find this equation

----------


## tobbe

Dear Guys

i want to put a beam like (HEA,IPE,...) for saddles which method should i used for calculation?
the only data will be the wight of vessel in calculation?
tanx

----------


## karunakara

Can you please send me the Saddle support spread sheet calculations to dtkaran@hotmail.com ?

----------


## losmoscas

Can you share with us this spread sheet here?

thanks.

----------


## khaled_sharkawi

Would you please send the spreadsheet to my e-mail : khaled_sharkawi@yahoo.com
Thank you in advance

----------


## hafizzat

may i have the spreedsheet . Please do email me at hafizzat@asturi.com.my

----------


## reza.r

> Hello I attach the saddle spreadsheet I hope that it is useful



thanks dear

----------


## dawncooney

I desperately need this spreadsheet if you are still willing to share?  you can email me at dcooney@tsitx.com

with much hope and advance thanks

----------


## JDPhillips

I am also looking for a spreadsheet to design saddles for horizontal pressure vessels. My e-mail is jdphillips@shaw.ca

See More: saddle pressure vessel

----------


## ebadullahmomin

Dear brother
Please send me the saddle calculation excel sheet on muhammad200619@gmail.com 
thanks and regards

----------


## Camilo

Carlos*

Hi* thank you very much for de .rar file...I wonder if there is something wrong with the file* I tried many times with Excel 2007 and even 2003 but some formulas are not calculated...i even lower de security configuration and formulas configuration but it has been imposible to use the file...have you ever had these problems? if so* how did you solve it to use the file.

thanks again

----------


## ebadullahmomin

Thanks for the same

----------


## pratheesh.chand

I would really appreciate if someone could help me by forwarding this spreadsheet to pratheesh91@gmail.com. The download link is inaccessible.

Thanks in advance.
PC

----------


## andi99

> Fellow i have the spreadsheet for this calculation if you need let me know



Please, send me the file at andi.stwn99@gmail.com
Thank you very much

----------


## SakshiSN

Please share spreadsheet to me on sachin.thermal@gmail.com

----------


## fluidomatnitesh

can I have the spreadsheet too? 
please share it at jashnitesh@gmail.com

thanks in advance.

----------

